# Cannondale r600 Front Derailleur Upgrade



## Savannah&J (Aug 18, 2010)

2001 Cannondale r600. Tiagra front derailleur is broken. 9 speed triple. Pardon my newbie ignorance but what would be the correct part # or model 105 to replace it?

thanks


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

Savannah&J said:


> 2001 Cannondale r600. Tiagra front derailleur is broken. 9 speed triple. Pardon my newbie ignorance but what would be the correct part # or model 105 to replace it?
> 
> thanks



You need to know first what diameter your seat tube is where the derailleur clamps on. My guess is that is 31.8mm, it should be stamped into the inside of the derailleur's clamp if you can take it off.

If you really want a 9 speed 105 FD, the one to get would be a 5500 series triple model, the exact model would be called "FD-5503". It looks like this:

http://www.eyebike.com/product/shimano-105-fd-5503-front-derailleur-p14317.html


However, I think it would be cheaper and easier to find newer 4500 series Tiagra model. The 9 speed 105 stuff is getting old and rare. Check out this deal on a new Tiagra:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Shimano-Tiagra-...3?pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories#ht_2407wt_1139


----------



## Savannah&J (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks. I was searching around and only found 105 10-spds but was wondering if you could get away with that on a front dérailleur with a 9sp back. If not, I suppose I'll just get the tiara. I don't think it's worth the extra extra $$ to go ultegra or higher....if that's even an option.


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

Savannah&J said:


> Thanks. I was searching around and only found 105 10-spds but was wondering if you could get away with that on a front dérailleur with a 9sp back. If not, I suppose I'll just get the tiara. I don't think it's worth the extra extra $$ to go ultegra or higher....if that's even an option.


I don't think a 10 speed FD would cause any problems, just shop around for a good deal on a 105 or tiagra. Ultegra or DA would also work, but they are definitely not worth the extra money.


----------



## Savannah&J (Aug 18, 2010)

FYI, my LBS said the 10sp FD is NG as the 10sp chains are narrower. I found a new 9sp on eBay.........for considerably less than new prices btw.


----------

